# help - had a tug ad



## spiceycat (Mar 29, 2018)

Okay I had a tug ad on the right page. but tug w/o my permission - deleted it.

when I asked why - they told me I had 4 ads and used up my points.

Well when I looked at the ads - they were NOT mind. I told the person and I think they ignored it.

So what can I do.

I really need to get rid of my timeshare - and tug is NOT helping.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 29, 2018)

Happy to help!

note that your ad is (and has been) posted since it was created back on 3/1

(note there are only 2 for sale ads currently listed for your resort, yours being one of them)

we show no emails from you since your last renewal payment, so im not sure who you are talking to, but if you are conversing with someone at an email address that is not tug@tug2.net or tugadmin@tug2.net   you are not speaking with anyone who represents TUG in any way shape or form.


----------



## spiceycat (Apr 23, 2018)

thank you - now also mixed up - they told me I needed to pay more? was it just someone trying to take me - the email looked like it was from this website - it was tugadmin@tug2.net - thanks for any help. Also got a email saying someone from tug would tell me to how to sell (actually give it away)? was that from tug or again someone trying to get information from me. Definitely need to be on this site more.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 23, 2018)

forward me these emails  tug@tug2.net

TUG does not send out any emails asking folks to "pay more".  the only thing remotely close to that would be a membership renewal reminder if you were about to expire.


----------

